
Oxytocin drug can make the people accept migrants - draugadrotten
https://www.uni-bonn.de/news/188-2017
======
draugadrotten
"Oxytocin may help promote the acceptance and integration of migrants into
Western cultures" says Prof. Rene Hurlemann

Is it ethical to drug the population to create cultural change?

Are there other public opinions that it would be acceptable to administer
drugs to change the public view?

~~~
cesis
Yes, e.g. adding lithium to water might reduce crime rates[1].

[1][http://articles.latimes.com/1990-11-05/local/me-2865_1_lithi...](http://articles.latimes.com/1990-11-05/local/me-2865_1_lithium-
levels)

~~~
draugadrotten
Are you aware of any location where Lithium was added to the drinking water?
Your cited link appears to talk about measuring natural prevalence only.

